# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Vinhomes tổ chức hội xuân xuyên Tết tại các khu đô thị

## phuong_hanh3112

Cư dân tìm về Tết xưa qua các chương trình nghệ thuật, trò chơi dân gian, bên cạnh thưởng lãm lễ hội hoa và chương trình quay số với tổng giá trị giải thưởng 9 tỷ đồng.

Đại diện Vinhome cho biết, đơn vị mong muốn gìn giữ và lan tỏa những nét đẹp văn hoá truyền thống và mang đến trải nghiệm sống đẳng cấp cho cư dân trong dịp Tết đến Xuân về.

Theo đó, tại đô thị Vinhomes Ocean Park, Vinhomes Smart City (Hà Nội) và Vinhomes Grand Park (TP HCM) diễn ra "Lễ hội hoa Xuân 2020" xuyên Tết, từ 14-30/1.

Lễ hội được thiết kế riêng cho từng khu đô thị với các chủ đề: "Đào phúc lộc" tại Vinhomes Ocean Park; "Bonsai trường thọ" và "Tuần lễ văn hoá Việt - Nhật" tại Vinhomes Smart City; "Mai phú quý" tại Vinhomes Grand Park.




Chương trình biểu diễn múa lân tại  Vinhomes Ocean Park.


Trong đó, lễ hội "Mai phú quý" sẽ tổ chức tại công viên Ánh sáng, hội tụ 1.000 gốc mai quý hiếm với nhiều cây hàng trăm năm tuổi, cao trên 2,5m. Đồng thời có hệ thống đại cảnh trang trí làm từ 100.000 giỏ hoa đa dạng chủng loại, tiểu cảnh thuyền hoa, con công...

Khách du xuân còn được tìm về Tết xưa thông qua các hoạt động biểu diễn nghệ thuật như hát bội, đờn ca tài tử; các trò chơi dân gian gồm nhảy sạp, bịt mắt đánh trống, đi cà kheo, đi cầu kiều, đánh đu...

Theo vị đại diện, một trong những điểm nhấn của chương trình là lễ hội khinh khí cầu khổng lồ thắp sáng bầu trời Sài Gòn; lễ hội lân sư rồng hội tụ các đội lân trên toàn quốc biểu diễn màn "mai hoa thung", lân LED kết hợp khói màu...




Một du khách trải nghiệm trò chơi dân gian.


Tại lễ hội "Đào phúc lộc", doanh nghiệp tuyển chọn 1.000 gốc đào từ các vườn đào danh tiếng của Hà Nội, bên cạnh các vườn thược dược, vườn lan. Du khách có thể dạo bước trên con đường ô, nón lá, đèn lồng trong khuôn viên Đại học VinUni để cảm nhận không khí Tết xưa.

"Các hoạt động vui chơi giải trí cổ truyền như: nặn tò he, ông đồ, múa võ cổ truyền, múa lân, biểu diễn cà kheo, cùng hoạt động trình diễn nghệ thuật như hát dân ca, chèo, xẩm, ca trù, quan họ... mang tới cho cư dân cái Tết trọn vẹn và đầm ấm", vị đại diện nhấn mạnh.

Ngoài ra, du khách có thể trải nghiệm cảm giác "tăng tốc" trong chương trình "Lái thử xe VinFast" và "Trải nghiệm đua xe giả lập trên mô hình F1".




Các nghệ sĩ trình diễn áo dài.


Tại khu đô thị thông minh Vinhomes Smart City, đơn vị kỳ vọng tuần lễ văn hóa Việt - Nhật sẽ lan tỏa tinh hoa văn hóa hai quốc gia qua các tác phẩm bonsai độc đáo của những nghệ nhân hàng đầu trong nước.

Cư dân còn thỏa sức ngắm đại lộ hoa anh đào, con đường ô và đèn lồng rực rỡ sắc màu; tham gia các hoạt động như: múa lân, lễ hội diều, các trò chơi dân gian, trải nghiệm nghệ thuật trà đạo, thư pháp, kiếm đạo, kimono, làm bánh cổ truyền... "Điểm nhấn thú vị của sự kiện là lễ hội Carnival đường phố sôi động với những màn trình diễn hoành tráng, quy tụ các tín đồ cosplay, đội múa yosakoi đậm bản sắc Nhật Bản", đại diện Vinhomes nói.

Cư dân còn được thưởng thức ẩm thực đặc trưng ba miền từ những nghệ nhân hàng đầu và thỏa sức sắm Tết tại các gian hàng đặc sản địa phương. "Trong ngày 19/1, tức 25 Tết, chúng tôi tổ chức chương trình 'Táo quân ngoại truyện' với mong muốn mang lại những giây phút sảng khoái và hứng khởi đầu năm cho cư dân".

Dịp này Vinhomes dành tặng voucher ẩm thực lì xì đầu năm cho cư dân, với tổng giá trị giải thưởng lên tới 9 tỷ đồng qua chương trình quay số may mắn. Đơn vị tổ chức cuộc thi ảnh "Rạng ngời Vinhomes" với các giải thưởng giá trị như xe máy điện Klara, tivi Vsmart, Gift card VinID dành cho du khách chụp ảnh, "check-in" tại lễ hội.




Một tiết mục biểu diễn mang đậm văn hóa Nhật Bản trong lễ hội tại Vinhomes Smart City.


Theo vị này, những năm gần đây đơn vị đều tổ chức lễ hội xuân tại các khu đô thị Vinhomes. Cư dân còn được hưởng những "đặc quyền" đẳng cấp như nhận tiện ích trước khi nhận nhà, nhận quà điện thoại thông minh Vsmart... "Chúng tôi muốn gửi lời chúc năm mới thịnh vượng, khởi sắc cho cư dân", vị đại diện chia sẻ.
*Minh Chi*
Để tham dự sự kiện, cư dân nhận vé mời điện tử thông qua ứng dụng VinID, mang theo thẻ cư dân hoặc thẻ ra vào Vinhomes để vào cửa sự kiện.

Cư dân có thể mời người thân, bạn bè cùng tham gia. Trong đó tối đa 10 người mỗi vé mời với cư dân Vinhomes Grand Park, Vinhomes Ocean Park, Vinhomes Smart City; tối đa 5 người mỗi vé mời với cư dân tại các khu đô thị khác.

----------

